# Superhero Showdown: Odin vs. Galactus



## terryweide

The one fight I always wanted to see in the Marvel universe was Odin vs. Galactus.* Assume that Galactus is hungry and he lands in Asgard to absorb it. Assume also that Odin is not sleeping away in the "mystic Odin sleep," but is operating at full power. Odin confronts Galactus. Who wins the showdown?

Terry

*Yeah, I'd like to see that fight, as long as I got to watch it from a distance--say a few light years or so.


----------



## Oxman

I've got to go with Odin, although it would be very close (what battle with Galactus isn't?!)I think they would be reasonably matched, Odin has a great deal of power, maybe equalling Galactus' own. I cannot see this one staying one-on-one though. I reckon Thor and Loki would team up (bizarre as it seems) to help their father defend their world of Asgard...and prove to much for the devourer of planets.

Incidentally, what form would the natives of Asgard see Galactus? They are essentially humanoid, but each planets denizens see him as one of their own! So would it be a Norse version of Galactus? Beard and all?! Or the usual blue and purple?!?!?!?


----------



## Tim Bond

One of the original titans maybe?


not a giant - but, one of those really big pre-norse god monsters?


----------



## Oxman

For a second I thought you meant a Titan like "Thanos"...


But Galactus appearing as one of the Greek "Elder Gods" Titans would have been very cool...Maybe Cronus, the leader of the Titans? Of course, it would be more fitting for Hercules from the Avengers to face this image as opposed to the residents of Asgard, especially as Cronus was Zeus' father!.


----------



## terryweide

Actually, Hercules did face Galactus in the limited "Hercules" series from Marvel, published quite a few years back now. Hercules lost, naturally, and I can't envision a scenario in which Hercules, unaided, could defeat Galactus. It would turn into a fight between Galactus and Zeus, and Zeus in the Marvel universe, was always said to be on the same power level as Odin. 

I think in terms of power, Odin and Galactus are also on the same level, but in a fight, I believe Odin would find a way to out think Galactus.


----------



## Oxman

Despite not reading the Hercules series (it never appealed to me), it comes as no surprise that Hercules was defeated by Galactus as he's been defeated on several occasions by Thor and the Hulk!

I'd like to see the Zeus/Galactus fight, but only if the devourer of worlds DID adopt the form of a Greek Titan. They could really go with a Greek theme which would be nice...but may discredit Galactus somewhat?

I always preferred the characters closer to humanity. I didn't have a great deal of affection for the Silver Surfer and although I enjoyed the Secret Wars, I'd rather read adventures on the streets of earth.

But back to Odin...how powerful is he? I remember he can give Godlike powers to humans (ie, Thunderstrike) and can transform his son if he has done something wrong; Thor being a weak human with no memory, Thor becoming a frog(!), etc... So Surely Galactus would be the underdog?


----------



## terryweide

However, Galactus also has the power to transform--Norrin Radd into the Silver Surfer, an earth girl named Frankie into Nova, and the transformations he did of his other heralds as well.

On another note, I believe it was Loki who cast a spell that transformed Thor into a frog. I don't think that one was Odin's doing.

As to who is truly stronger, in the older Marvel books, Odin was depicted as being nearly limitless--he could warp reality, defeat death, destroy any opponent brought against him, and, if the Odin Sword was ever pulled, presumably he would be the cause of the destruction of everything.

Then, in newer storylines, Odin's powers began to be downplayed. He was shown as being less than the equal of the Celestials; and Thanos, at his regular power level, not in the transcendent god state, was able to hold his own against Odin in a fight.

It seemed to me that Galactus, by contrast, kept growing more powerful in newer stories, and I was often left with the impression he was able to defeat all other cosmic entities in the Marvel universe with perhaps the exceptions of Thanos (at the transcendent level) and the Beyonder. 

I suppose then, who would win might also depend on which versions of Odin and Galactus faced each other. If it was the old Odin from the late '60s and early '70s vs. the Galactus of that time period, I'd give the edge to Odin. If it was the Odin of the '90s vs. the Galactus of the '90s - 2000s, I'd give the edge to Galactus. Perhaps how powerful either of them is depends on who's writing the story and on what decade it is.

All for the moment, Terry


----------



## kyektulu

*I must go with Odin. Although the fight would be a close one I bet!*


----------



## Draeko Outlander

Dude, Odin couldn't even take on the Celestials. Galactus is a form of nature. Other than the Beyonder, no one could stand toe to toe with him. Even the Tribunal gives him big respect. They would never call him a godling like they would Odin.

My money is always on Galactus.




Oxman said:


> I've got to go with Odin, although it would be very close (what battle with Galactus isn't?!)I think they would be reasonably matched, Odin has a great deal of power, maybe equalling Galactus' own. I cannot see this one staying one-on-one though. I reckon Thor and Loki would team up (bizarre as it seems) to help their father defend their world of Asgard...and prove to much for the devourer of planets.
> 
> Incidentally, what form would the natives of Asgard see Galactus? They are essentially humanoid, but each planets denizens see him as one of their own! So would it be a Norse version of Galactus? Beard and all?! Or the usual blue and purple?!?!?!?


----------



## Alienweirdo

From the more modern age of comics, i would say Galactus. 

This is because as it has been stated here, he is a force of Nature along the same lines as Eternity, the Beyonder and Death.

he was born along with them at the beginning of this universe, coincideing with Death (who he refers to as his sister, mother and daughter, see 'Fantastic Four: the trial of Galactus') by keeping the populace of the universe down and stopping it frmo over-crowding.

Odin and the Norse Gods appear to be more like a more powerful human race, though i would imagine if the Fantastic Four could give Galactus trouble the Norse gods could too.


----------



## Nesacat

I'd go with Odin if he as he is in the myths. Odin All Father. It's impossible not to stand by the side of a man who gave up an eye and hung on a tree to gain knowledge. 

And Odin has the fact that he is used to fighting and Galactus is rather used to having his own way. It would be a tough fight and a very close call but my money would be on Odin.


----------



## Coolhand

Personally I think Unicron would whup 'em both...


----------

